# Survival of the fittest: We were the strongest sperm!



## AskJeeves (May 25, 2005)

Found this in an article i was reading:



> It's survival of the fittest: within 30 minutes of ejaculation, over 99 percent of the sperm will be dead or dying. But for those that remain it will be a vicious 14-hour fight to the end, with only one champion!


And to think we beings on this Earth, were the strongest amongst all the millions of sperm....we were the ones who made it to the egg....we are the living survivors!

I didn't really know where to post this, but i found it pretty positive, just wanted to share it with you guys.

Something to think about i guess 

Subconciously, perhaps we're stronger than we think we are!


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Oneiros (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## Got2GetGoing (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

lol..yes, thank you! It's positive.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

But what if my father carries highly incompetent sperm to begin with? :stu


----------



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

AskJeeves said:


> Found this in an article i was reading:
> 
> And to think we beings on this Earth, were the strongest amongst all the millions of sperm....we were the ones who made it to the egg....we are the living survivors!
> 
> ...


No, no. In basic evolutionary terms survival of the fittest has scant value, is imperfect and more than a little random. It is about mere population and it has nothing to do with human pride. That kind of value is provided by humans during life, an extension of evolution but in more than basic terms. This article is in basic terms and provides no real motivation.

Further, your father's sperm was not acting on your drives, your intelligence, your anything. What you are is a combination of things, you have grown beyond that into a new whole.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

lol- Your_Crazy...perfect pic for this thread.


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








haha but srsly i lol'd


----------



## AskJeeves (May 25, 2005)

*Wishes she never posted this, walks out of thread with head down*


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

I won the sperm race!!!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I watched an entire documentary last week called The Great Sperm Race which put sperm travel in more relative terms by having "sperm-people" dressed all in white run around dangerous terrain and fall off cliffs and stuff.

This is all.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

AskJeeves said:


> *Wishes she never posted this, walks out of thread with head down*


Aww


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

There is a corollary to this, and that is, if you are alive you by default descend from a billion+ year old lineage that has always "succeeded" in their environment. Dawkins likes to put it something like none of our ancestors died young (i don't remember the exact quote.)


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Nae said:


> There is a corollary to this, and that is, if you are alive you by default descend from a billion+ year old lineage that has always "succeeded" in their environment. Dawkins likes to put it something like none of our ancestors died young (i don't remember the exact quote.)


Well I know he's wrong because I don't succeed in my environment and will likely never reproduce because of it.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

*Click picture to enlarge*


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

Acutally our social anxiety persisted probably because it aided in our survival at some point. Maybe if we had fear and apprehension of people we were less likely to get murdered


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

I once heard two kids in class arguing, and one said to the other:

"You should have been a blow job."


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

LMFAO

Im actually pretty fragile.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Life is all about survival of the fittest


----------

